# More college basketball - Cincinnati/Louisville



## Sam6644 (Feb 19, 2011)

A lot more on my blog, along with a little written material about the game, too. That can be found here: http://blog.sgdoesit.com/blog/2011/02/bearcats-clip-the-cardinals/ Might be worth a read, if you didn't already know the significance of this game. 

As for some photo highlights, here's some shots from the game. 

C&C welcome

(2x 7D, 24-70L, 70-200L, 1/640, 2000, 2.8)

1






2





3





4





5 - obligatory dunk shot  





6





7





Thanks for looking!


----------



## nthomas (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooh ooooooooooooooooh oooooooooooooooooooh U-C!!!!! 

Awesome shots wish I could have been there. :thumbup: Good composition, excellent work!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish I can shoot courtside!  Nice!


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

